# Which Hoyt???????



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The CE is more like an Ultra Elite and the VE is a long riser parallel bow. 

Reo, Logan and Jesse shoot VEs the girls are shooting CEs although I think Christie is still shooting an UE. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Its just a hole lot of options really think of it this way. contender elite 2000 shorter riser short limbs 38.00 ata with 3 cam choicers, next size up vantage elite plus longer riser short limbs only, 3 cam choicers 40 inch ata contender elite 3000 3 cam choicers and a ata over 41.00 ata. ata = string angle with a differnt bh rangers in all cam sizers. So work out your ata that you like best from fit, Cam you like, bh you like and choose ata and choose something thats close to the optians your looking for.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The VE is a parallel limb bow???? I have an AE and it's a shooter for sure, just really don't care for the fuel cam. I was a finger shooter for ever and just switched to a hook last summer. I never paid any attention to anything other than long round wheel bows and now I don't know crap about anything anymore. Just trying to figure out what to try when the 12's come out..... I know Cuz shoots a CE with spirals. And I believe Diane Watson is shooting an Alpha. At least that's what it looks like on utube......
That's my sum total of knowledge about what's what....


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

DC would shoot a contender elite xt3000 becasue I guess he likes a bow in that spec but not many people would have his dl is 30.00 plus. Jesse B was shooting a vantage elite plus His a 27.75dl. No bow out of those 2 risers are better then the other Its what specs your after. Whats turning you off the fuelys on the AE?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> The VE is a parallel limb bow???? I have an AE and it's a shooter for sure, just really don't care for the fuel cam. I was a finger shooter for ever and just switched to a hook last summer. I never paid any attention to anything other than long round wheel bows and now I don't know crap about anything anymore. Just trying to figure out what to try when the 12's come out..... I know Cuz shoots a CE with spirals. And I believe Diane Watson is shooting an Alpha. At least that's what it looks like on utube......
> That's my sum total of knowledge about what's what....


Dave is running the GTX on his CE with 3000's.
The VE is basically paralell at draw, and longer riser. The CE is basically a mix between the PE and UE for riser shape, but is more like UE. It really all depends on what you like, Try them out and see for yourself. The most common you will see though is the VE 2000s and spirals. You can mix and match until you get what feels right for you.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm not as young as I used to be. The fuelie is a bit stiff for my liking, although I like the way it shoots. I have it backed down till it looks like the limbs are going to fall out of the riser. If I were to buy a bow today, I'm leaning toward a VE plus with 75%. The log riser thing really appeals to me after shooting the Alpha E. Does the GTX have a solid wall like the Fuelie? I really like that too....


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

It does its soild


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

There was a way I tryed my AE I got a few differnt size modules and tryed twisting up the string A little It took a real edge of the draw cycle at the start.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

At the same time its easy to order a new set of limbs to for your ae and you can really make any peak you want with it. There Way cheaper then a new bow.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

scottranderson said:


> At the same time its easy to order a new set of limbs to for your ae and you can really make any peak you want with it. There Way cheaper then a new bow.


 I see you read minds. I have limbs on order. Hoyt tells me they will be built this Friday. I've twisted and untwisted the string and cables on this stick until they are worn out. I have it exactly where I want it, just too much weight for an old double vanilla wimp fart like me to shoot really well all day long. Archery is really my only vice, so a new bow is just part of the yearly program......


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I shot a ultra elite for a couple years and then bought and contender elite last year and that same year I bought a used vantage elite too. I really like the vantage over my contender becuse it just holds better for me. When I get back to shooting more may end up selling the ultra and contender to get another vantage.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

outback jack said:


> I shot a ultra elite for a couple years and then bought and contender elite last year and that same year I bought a used vantage elite too. I really like the vantage over my contender becuse it just holds better for me. When I get back to shooting more may end up selling the ultra and contender to get another vantage.


If I thought a Vantage Elite would hold like the Alpha Elite that I have, I'd buy one tomorrow...


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Unclegus said:


> If I thought a Vantage Elite would hold like the Alpha Elite that I have, I'd buy one tomorrow...


The VE is a longer AE. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Kade said:


> The VE is a longer AE.
> 
> I think that kind of cinches it... thanks


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

the contender with 2000 limbs and cam half+ great bow same specs. as the contender elite just lighter mas weight


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Unclegus said:


> Kade said:
> 
> 
> > The VE is a longer AE.
> ...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Kade said:


> Unclegus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually debating getting an AE vs VE+. I have been shooting a Katera XL for the past two seasons and I love it. So I want an AE. BUT I kind of want something a touch longer to give me a slightly better string angle. The 35" bow feels great on flat ground and uphill but down hill shots I still feel lost.
> ...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

OK, let me ask you guys who know your stuff about draw length on the VE. The AE I have is a #1 cam with a 27" module. With everything twisted to spec, the measured DL is just a touch under 28". That's Not good. Took a while to get a handle on that and many headaches........ I started to pull the trigger a while back on an AE in the classifieds with a #2 cam and 28 draw for a back up, but I was really afraid it would be a mile too long and I'd have to shoot it on the bottom end of the cam.. Are the Spirals somewhere in the ball park where DL is concerned or is there something I should know about that?????


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Draw length is spot on with spirals. If you need 27" order 27". 

That being said. The AEs I have shot had the correct mod/draw match. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I had to go to a 26 1/2 mod to get close to 27 3/8 without a bunch of twisting and untwisting. Only took seven weeks to get the mod......





Kade said:


> Draw length is spot on with spirals. If you need 27" order 27".
> 
> That being said. The AEs I have shot had the correct mod/draw match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Kade said:


> Draw length is spot on with spirals. If you need 27" order 27".
> 
> That being said. The AEs I have shot had the correct mod/draw match.
> 
> ...


I would disagree on the CE's and VE's. All mine were/are long. My new VE+ I would agree on. Seems right on.


----------



## homero (Aug 20, 2011)

sssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Moparmatty said:


> I would disagree on the CE's and VE's. All mine were/are long. My new VE+ I would agree on. Seems right on.


But you can still get the correct draw. I have been shooting bows with spirals since they came out and have NEVER had one that was long or that I couldn't get the correct draw from or that I had to do anything funky to get the correct draw. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

